# New CPC-A needs internship/entry level job



## rosieparker_66032@yahoo.com

I have attained my Certified Medical Adminitrative Assistant(CMAA), Certified Billing and Coding Specialist(CBCS), and Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice(CPC-A).  After all of the schooling, I am looking for an entry level coding or billing job.  I have job experience as a Human Resource Assistant so I could use that in addition to my medical schooling.  Like everyone else I am having problems getting anyone to hire me without the experience.  Is there anyone out there would needs a reliable, trustworthy, detail oriented person to work for them?


----------



## marygoodsell

rosieparker_66032@yahoo.com said:


> I have attained my Certified Medical Adminitrative Assistant(CMAA), Certified Billing and Coding Specialist(CBCS), and Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice(CPC-A).  After all of the schooling, I am looking for an entry level coding or billing job.  I have job experience as a Human Resource Assistant so I could use that in addition to my medical schooling.  Like everyone else I am having problems getting anyone to hire me without the experience.  Is there anyone out there would needs a reliable, trustworthy, detail oriented person to work for them?



If you find one let me know cause I'm having the same problem.  Good Luck!


----------

